# Apple wine recipe



## DaveL (Feb 16, 2013)

OK I am trying to make an Apple pie recipe. I may try and Jack some of it. I know we cant dicuss this, just keep that in mind please with any recomendations you have. I am not asking for any info on the Jacking process or discussion regarding Jacking.

day 1 16 cans great value %100 AJ concentrate,
water to 6.25 gallons Sg 1.50
Added 4 lbs light brown Sugar 2.5 lbs regular sugar
Sg 1.82 
Mixed in 1 TBS Pectic Enzyme
6 Cambden Tablets.
Mixed all well. Temperature was 55 F
Cut the heater on, letting it warm to 73 ish by tomorrow. Will pitch yeast then . Red Star Montrachet active dry wine yeast.

Would yeast energyzer or nutrient be a help?
Tannins?
Also I am not set up yet to monitor or adjust acids. But as a generality would acid usually need to be added?

Should I add cinnamon sticks now or later? Nutmeg?


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Feb 16, 2013)

Dave......Things to Ponder! Think about how you would like to construct the wine. Nose and aroma profile? Which yeast ( D-47, Cotes du blanc) preserve will give me the biggest bang of Aroma and Body? I hear quite often that after fermentation the Apple aroma and flavor is gone. This is driven by the yeast that is used. Apple wine needs gentle yeast. In regards to acid, apples are loaded with Malic acid, this acid gives the green apple tastes and smell we are accustomed. Think Granny Smith, they are high in Malic Acid, so is Winesap. The key to a good Apple wine is Variety! Did you Core and chop up apples( at least 12 lbs variety is key) in your primary? I would! Did you add medium toast french oak chips(beginning Primary)? I would. Are you planning on adding un-toasted oak powder when your S.G. gets to 1.030? I would. Once your wine gets to 1.020 are you going to add another 6 lbs of a Variety of Apples? I would.

Concentrate comes in around .7 of acid which should be good for Crisp-ness and freshness. Yet the PH is around 3.8 -3.9 which of course is not good from a spoilage perspective. If you make an Apple Wine without adjusting the PH, you will have a flat uneventful wine. The PH should be 3.1 to 3.3 of course this will bring out the Acidity more, you can go as far as 2.9 but you will need to balance with Sweetness.

You need to add Nutrient and Energizer as Apple Juice is low in Nutes, you do not want your yeast to Struggle. Hope this helps .....Cheers


----------



## DaveL (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks, thats some great advice, I will let you know what I am able to do.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Feb 16, 2013)

Forgot to ask if you added raisins, If not I would 2 lbs in the beginning of Primary. When your S.G. get's to 1.020 add another 1 lb.


----------



## DaveL (Feb 16, 2013)

So I would put the raisins in the bag with the Apples and remove them all when racking when PF stops somewhere in the .99s? .This is only my second non kit wine. I am bottleing some dragons blood tomorrow.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes put the First batch of apples and raisin in at the beginning of the Fermentation. Once the S.G. gets down to 1.020, you add the second batch of apples and raisin. Leave the first batch in for a week after you hit 1.020. At 1.020 put your second batch in leave them in for 3 weeks. The trick here is you get alcohol extraction Vs Yeast extraction, which is very gentle thus preserving the apple aroma and flavor. Think about the wine you want to create first. Cheers!


----------



## lonesomechicken (Feb 16, 2013)

I would use golden raisins. And i usually chop them up. But I like what Shawn has to say.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Feb 16, 2013)

Lone....I used regular raisins for body and complexity, golden raisin would be indeed interesting! What type of flavor complexities did they add? Regular raisins will add a nice caramel note. Think about the wine you want to create! Cheers!


----------



## lonesomechicken (Feb 16, 2013)

I was thinking more on end product color. They should really each do the same thing. More body more mouth feel more of a true wine flavor. I use golden raisins in almost anyting that will be a white when finished. And I add them at the rate you mentioned above.


----------



## DaveL (Feb 16, 2013)

That seems like a long time in the primary, without racking off of gross lees, is that because of the gentle yeast. Is it going to take that long to get down to the 0.99s, will there be enough protection from oxidization ? 
Should I put it under airlock?
I was reading that the D47 does best up to 68f. That does seem like it would slow fermintation.
Is this what allows some more apple flavor to impart itself to the wine?


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Feb 17, 2013)

What you are looking for is full extraction of aroma and flavor compounds. I myself and many on this forum ferment to .995 or .998 before transfer to bulk aging in primary. Your wine is saturated with C02, oxidation is not an issue. I always airlock my wine from beginning to bottle. Others have there own opinion, but for me it is a cheap and easy insurance policy from unwanted invitees. Don't rush the wine let it go at its own pace. D-47 has been the favorite for whites for a long time. Mainly because of the aroma and flavor and the body enhancements that it adds. As the yeasties breakdown they release favorable compounds to the wine. D47 works really well, this is why the wine industry has used it for so long, it works very well. I've used it on whites, mead, my dragon blood variant called Sang Vrai (True Blood).

I am making a 3 gallon batch of apple wine right now, that I am using Cotes du Blanc on it smells like caramel apple.

Dave I have always been a fan of slow fermentation. If you have paid attention to your wine during the process, you will not have to worry about stuck fermentation. Remember, construct your wine first on paper before you make it. Cheers


----------



## DaveL (Feb 17, 2013)

OK, added 9.5 lbs ,precoring, of apples (Braeburn, Granny smith, fuji) 1/3 ea.
added french oak medium.
5 tsp nutrient
2 tsp energizer
1 tsp tantric acid
2 lbs regular raisins
cotes du blanc yeast( did not have D47)
2 cinnamon sticks and 1 tsp ground cloves

I dont have the means to test acid or ph yet so I went with your #s

I have it in an area that should stay around 68f.

I will update as it goes along
Thanks for all the help, I REALLY appreciate it.


----------



## DaveL (Feb 18, 2013)

OK, i've never used a "gentle" yeast such as Cotes Du Blanc. At a 66f temp. how long before signs of fermintation present themselves? I am pushing down the apples once a day. 
Once I added the fruit my SG was at 1.090
I assume the signs of fermintation will be less dramatic? Gentle bubbles on the surface, maybe clinging to the fruit( which is unbagged).
I also assume that results on the hydrometer will be slower in presenting themselves.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Feb 19, 2013)

Dave.....Visible sign of fermentation through the airlock is over-rated. If you look at your must closely, you should start to see bubbles like carbonation. The best way to know if your must is underway is to use your HYDROMETER! If your S.G. has dropped even slightly, then fermentation is underway. Sit back and let it happen. You are doing all of the right things... If it takes 2 weeks to get to dry then it takes 2 weeks, if it makes in 1 week then it does. Cheers.


----------



## DaveL (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks 
Its driving me nuts. I am working out of town and trying to get my wife to keep me abreast, push it down, etc.
she is checking the SG as I type this. (A skill I taught her Sunday night)
Im a little worried that I overheated the water when I prepped the yeast. I'll feel much better when I find some sign of Fermintation. Ill post the SG shortly I hope.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Feb 19, 2013)

Honestly, Dave I have never proofed yeast. I just sprinkle it on top and let it ride. I have never had a wine that did not start or stalled! The apple wine that I am currently making, the yeast was a year old. Started up just fine! When you are making country wines or any other for that matter construct them first before you make them. If you do you will be rarely surprised. Cheers!


----------



## DaveL (Feb 19, 2013)

OK the hydrometer hasn't moved. Should I mgive it another day or dose it again ? what are the dangers of over dosing yeast vs letting juice sit in pail at 68-70 f for 4 days?
Im going to have the wife run the heater for a while in the lab( 2nd bathroom)


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Feb 19, 2013)

No need to dose it again, just let it sit. Your temp is just fine. It will get going soon.. Côte des Blancs (Davis 750), a strain of Saccharomyces cerevisiae, has been derived from a selection of the Geisenheim Institute in Germany. *It is a relatively slow fermenter*, identical to Geisenheim Epernay, but producing less foam.


----------



## DaveL (Feb 19, 2013)

really appreciate your patience. I am a worrier


----------



## DaveL (Feb 19, 2013)

And I am enjoying the learning


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Feb 20, 2013)

forgot to post the rest of the information on cotes du blanc

This yeast requires nutrient addition for most chardonnay fermentations. Côte des Blancs produces fine, fruity aromas and may be controlled by lowering temperature to finish with some residual sugar. It is recommended for reds, whites, sparkling cuvées and non-grape fruit wines (especially apple, it is reported). Ferments best between 17°-30°C (64°-86°F). Sensitive below 13°C (55°F).


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Feb 22, 2013)

Dave do you have an update on the fermentation?


----------



## DaveL (Feb 22, 2013)

ShawnDTurner said:


> Dave do you have an update on the fermentation?



Just got home tonight. The wife said it was barely bubbling yesterday. Tonight it was going strong. the SG is 1.070. It was 1.082 when first mixed then 1.092 when I added all the apples and such last Sun. 
Going well now. I really appreciate the advice. I can't wait to break this out at Thanksgiving. Or sooner.


----------



## DaveL (Feb 22, 2013)

One thing. My primary is slam full. I was thinking of getting a 1 gallon bottle and pulling some juice when I add additional fruit at 1.02 
then using it to top up when in secondary.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Feb 23, 2013)

Glad to hear it started up, I knew it would! Although, we do not see visible signs, the yeast are working. Pulling the additional juice is a great idea. Please keep the following things in mind. The gallon you pull will need to complete its fermentation to dry or whatever S.G. you are looking to achieve. It most be sorbat-ed and K-meta just like your primary batch of wine( Calculation will be different but quite easy, just follow your dosing recommendation on your product bottle). Other than that you should be good to go. Cheers!


----------



## DaveL (Mar 1, 2013)

Today I racked to a 6.5 corboy. I had to add the gallon back to the carboy and I am still 1-2litershort. I added 1/4 tsp Kmeta and 1 Tsp K sorbate. I will degas tomorrow. what would you recomend topping off with? I have some Sauv Blanc on the sweet side that I was considering.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Mar 1, 2013)

Sav blanc will work, Reisling, Pino Grigio will as well


----------



## DaveL (Mar 2, 2013)

What about topping with the same concentrate brand that I used in the original mix?


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Mar 2, 2013)

You certainly can, as long as your fermentation is complete, meaning you have used kmeta and sorbate to stop yeast from multiplying and kill them off. You can use the concentrate to backsweeten. This technique is used in some production of Reisling.


----------



## DaveL (Oct 23, 2013)

Thought you might want to know I bottled the wine recently and it is great. Thanks for all the help. I have learned alot in the last 10 months and just started another batch of Apple in my first Brute fermenter. 14 gallons made with cider from a local orchard. No preservatives or pasteurization.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Oct 24, 2013)

Awesome great to hear it turned out well! 14 gallons of Apple wine. ..yummy. my pleasure to help. Anytime.. Cheers


----------



## DaveL (Oct 24, 2013)

next time your in Central VA look me up.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Oct 25, 2013)

I use to live in va(Chesapeake) worked in portsmouth in the navy.


----------



## DaveL (Oct 26, 2013)

I live west of Richmond but the company i work for is based in Norfolk and most of our work is on area bases. Thankfully though for the last several months I am staying home and working in Richmond and on Camp Pickett in Blackstone.


----------

